# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Leksione, truke, vizatime në Photoshop CS

## reni00

Duke pare kerkesen per te vizatuar me
programe te ndryshem imazhesh mendova 
te te postoja disa nga teknikat me te perdorura 
ose disa qe mua me pelqejne me shume...


*shpresoj qe per mod. tema te jete me vlere.




Mund te postoni gjitheshka qe ju duket interesante persa i perket vizatimit.



*********************

Po filloj me Sferen me shkelqim 

(Programi i perdurur = PHOTOSHOP )

Autori = Reni
Niveli = Mesatar

Rezultati 



Hapni programin. Krijoni nje doc si ne figure (cdo hap do jete i ilustruar me imazh)

foto1



Zgjithe Foreground ngjyren #8F8F8F -> merr Paint Bucket tool -> kliko mi sfond .(mund te merrni cdo lloj ngjyre si sfond  )

Marrim Elliptical Marque tool dhe duke mbajt SHIFT shtyp vizatojm nje rreth perfekt.

Krijojm nje Layer te ri SHIFT+CTRL+N. Marrim Paint Bucket tool dhe e mbushim rrethin me nje ngjyre cfare do.

foto2


NOTE:
Vazhdim (postimi me poshte pasi nuk mund te postoj me shume se 3 imazhe)

----------


## reni00

Hapim Layer Style si ne figure.

Layer Style


dhe konfigurojm hap pas hapi cdo te dhene si na eshte  paraqitur.
foto4


foto5

----------


## reni00

foto6


foto7



foto8




Mirupafshime e Mirutakofshim ne Tutorialet e tjere. 
(Nqs kjo nuk eshte peroblem per moderatotet)

SHENIM: _Nuk lejohet publikimi imazheve dhe i tutorialit pa te drejten e atij qe i ka bere_

----------


## reni00

Pershendeteje ja dhe nje vizatim tjeter.
Autori = Reni
Niveli = Mesatar

Rezultati.. (foto)


Si te bejm nje logo abstakte *vetem* me efektet e photoshopit! 

Krijojm nje file te ri .psd me dimesionet te preferoni per logon (une kam marre 340x175)

Zgjith foreground color te zi dhe background te bardhe

Pstaj shko te-> Filter : Render : Clouds

Pastaj-> Filter : Pixelize : Mosaic [ 15 pixels ] 

Pastaj-> Blur : Radial Blur [ Zoom / 20 ]

Pastaj-> Brush Strokes : Accent edges [ width 2 / brightness 38 / smoothness 5] di keto

Pastaj-> Stylize : Find edges

Pastaj-> Image : Adjust : Invert [ose] Ctrl+i

Pastaj-> Blur : Radial Blur [Zoom / 60]

Pastaj shko te -> Image : Adjust : Levels [ose] Ctrl + L dhe vendos 60 ne kutizen e trete te layer level

Pastaj-> Image : Adjust : Brightness/Contrast dhe vendos +30 contrastin

Pastaj shtyp->Ctrl + U dhe zgjithe ngjyren qe preferon (kliko mbi colorize ).

dhe me rezultatin  besoj se jeni te kenaqur...

shtojini Tekstin tuaj te preferuar apo ate te sitit me nje shkrim te bukur dhe duke aplikuar ndonje style...

mund ti vini dhe nje hije siper me Gradient tool me ngjyrat te bardhe ne njeren transparencen 100 dhe tjetern 0.

per me shume kam vendos dhe file .psd ku eshte mundesia ta editoni me preferenzat tuaja.

*Gjithe te mirat dhe pune te mbare ; Reni.*

 :ngerdheshje: 



```
File .psd.
http://rapidshare.de/files/8918614/logorenitech.psd.html
```

----------


## reni00

*Tekst me efekt metalik .*

Autori=*Reni*
Niveli=Mbi mesatar

Rezultati punes se meposhteme eshte kjo foto...


Fillojme...
Hapim programin dhe krijojm nje file te ri. me dimesione qe preferoni (ose 500x190 qe kam zgjedhur une)
Nqs nuk e keni sfondin e zi(varet nga impostimi BG-FG)zgjedhim Pain Bucket tool dhe ngjyren e 
zene ne background dhe e mbushim.

Me pas marrin Text tool dhe shkruajm dicka qe na pelqen me nje font te bukur.. (une kam zgjedhe FORUMISHQIPTAR)

Tani per te bere selektimin per tekstin qe shkruajtem veprojm: duke mbajt shtypur CTRL +  klik mbi layerin qe mban textin (ne cs2) te njejte procedur vetem se kliko mbi thumnailin mbi layer.

Bejme Expand selektimit tone (Select > Modify > Expand)me 5 ose 7 pixel

De shohim se selektimi do te zmadhohet.

Krijojm nje layer te ri. Shift+CTRL+N 

Marrim Gradient tool dhe e impostojm si ne figure.
fig2
http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/5...entreni9tr.jpg

pasi ta kemi ngjyrosur me ngjyren si siper duke klikur dhe rreshkitur mouse-in nga e majta ne te djathte,
seleksionojm prap tekstin tone duke mbajt CTRL +klik mbi layer qe permban textin.
Jemi gjithemon mbi layerin qe eshte ne ngjyre kafe dhe e shtypim CTRL+X per ta preqe , keshtu mund te shofim layerin me textin poshte...

Hapim Layer Styles te asaj me ngjyren kafe. -> Layer..Layer Style...Blending Options

dhe i konf si ne figure...

Konfermoj gjitheshka..
 :ngerdheshje:  besoj se jeni duke pare nje text te bukur metalik,,, 

_Shenim: per te ndryshuar ngjyren e Gradient te gradient Overlay mjafton te klikojm bbi kuti dhe te shtojm ngjyra te diratja qe na del._
dhe duke i dhene nje sfond te bukur dhe duke aplikuar blending Options sipas shijeve tuaja....


Tut te mbare : Reni

----------


## ylber1998

Te lumt reni ke b&#235;r nje pun te mir.
Mua me p&#235;lqejn ato qfare ke b&#235;r

----------


## Dembel_beu

Pse mo,me kaq u dhe fund leksioneve nga Fotoshopi a?
Vazhdo .... se ma merr mendja jemi plot q&#235; duam di&#231;ka t&#235; m&#235;sojm&#235;.

shnet

----------


## reni00

xsh te gjitheve...

Dembel per te mesuar hap ndonje liber sesa te me presesh mua: lol
ishin festat apo si thu ti.
--------------------------------------

Tut: Reni
Korrnize metali: 2006
Niveli : Mbi mesatar

Puna finale 

filale.jpg


Fillojm duke krijuar nje fajl te ri 400x300 (sipas pref)
sfondi sipas deshires. un per momentin kam zgjeth nje blu. *fig1*
Na nevojitet nje kornize te cilen e ndertojm me Veglen kuadrate (Rounded Retangel T) ose nga tastiera U.*fig2*
me keto te dhena: shape layer dhe Radius 20 per ti dhene hark dhe me ngjyre  gri.
finale *fig 3*

foto1.jpg

krijojm nje Layer te ri. *fig 4*
ketij layerit i japim pak zhurme (Filter/noise/add noise) .
dhe per ti dhene pak efekt me viza (Filter/blur/motion Blur) me kend 0° dhe distance 80. fig.6
Ashtu si jemi ne layerin siper *fig7* shtypim  Ctrl+G (groupojme keto te dyja) do kemi dicka si ne *fig.8*
dhe ne *fig 9*une kam perdorur Soft Light ...mund te zgjidhni ate qe deshironi.

foto2.jpg


Vazhdim postimi me poshte....(nuk mund te postoj me shume se 3 foto)

----------


## reni00

vazhdim kornize metali-------------------

Shkojm tek : ( Layer / Layer Style /Gradient Overlay) per ti dhe nje hije bardhe e zi. 
dhe i impostojm si ne figure poshte foto3



(sipas deshires mund ti japim dhe disa vija pak vertikal me penen (brush tool)
 ne ngjyre te bardhe mbi nje layer te ri dhe me pas i grupojm CTRL+G me kuadratin)

Tani mund ti shtojm disa vida.
Me lapsin ose me penen bejme 4 vida si ne figure.
 ne ngjyre te bardhe ose te zeze eshete indeferente pasi do e ndryshojm.
vida 1.jpg

tani pasi ti kemi mbaruar shkojm dhe vendosim per ngjyren e bardhe (multiply) 
nqs i vizatuat te zeza  (screen) (e keni siper ku lexon LAYERS)

hapi tjeter eshte qe ti japim ate efekt te brendshem boshe. 
ndokush sipas deshires mund te viztoj dhe disa visa si diameter
 qe te ngjajne tamam si vida ne te vertet 
 pasi keni mbaruar vizatimin shkoni (Layer / Layer Style / Bevel and Emboss ) 
 dhe impostojm sofen 0 e depth 100 te tjerat sic jane.
do te shifni kete efekt mbi vidat
vida2.jpg

Shkruani TEKSTIN qe preferoni dhe uuaaala korrniza juaj gati per tu printuar dhe varur para deres apo ne mur : - )
Sic e shifni ngjyrat mund ti ndryshoni si te doni pasi layeri i pare eshte indiferent pune te mbare...


----

gjithe te mirat dhe mire u takofshim ne tut e tjere...

----------


## reni00

Ja dhe nje tjeter qe mu kujtua tani...

fare e thjesh per krijimin e nje reklame me sfond shkronjat e martix.

Autori: Reni
Niveli: I lehte



Hapin nje fajl te ri 400x100 (contents White) sfond te bardhe.

Resetojm ngjyrat duke shtypur ne tastier D.

Duhet te krijojm shkronjat. Per kete veprojm  Filter/Texture/Grain me keto prarametra, (int=100 , cont= 75 Grain = vertical)

tani per ti dhene ngjyren shkojm  Filter/Artistic/Neon Glow me keto parametra (Glow S = 5 , Glow B = 15 , Glow C = ngjyre jeshile ne mente hapur)

tani i japim cik theksim shkronjave me  Filter/Stylize/Glowing Edges me keto parametra (EW = 1 , EB = 8, Smothness = 1)

Dhe ju mjafton te shkruani nje tekst te kendshem me ngjyre te ngjashme me sfondin dhe eshte gati per publikim ne rrjet :-)

pune te mbare...

Reni

----------


## reni00

Mendova per nje si tip testi... (shpresoj ta marri ndokush inisjativen) kush te kete deshire...

Nisur nga kjo foto e ketij Nissani Skyline... dhe pse keshu eshte shume i bukur... them ta bejm dhe akoma me terheqes dhe sportiv....(koha qe me duhet te ta shkruajtur)




dhe pas disa oresh pune nje nder rezultatet e marra eshte kjo foto e modifikuar poshte....



Shpresoj qe derisa te shkruaj tutorialin te jet ndokush qe te bej ndonjegje tjeter me te bukur ose pse jo dhe si kjo ketu siper.....

ja dhe disa pjes te tjera.. (pa vizatimin siper)KETU

dhe nje tjeter nisur po nga e njejta foto primare siper... 
kjo ne versionin te kuqe


TUNG RENI

Fotot e perdorura

----------


## Dembel_beu

> Dembel per te mesuar hap ndonje liber sesa te me presesh mua


A nuk e v&#235;rejte q&#235; i kam z&#235;t (nuk i kam edhe aq qejf librat), se ndryshe nuk do isha Dembel,por mund t&#235; isha "NDOKUSH" tjet&#235;r. 
E dyta, n&#235;se ti vazhdon k&#235;tu ta sqarosh me shembuj konkret fotoshopin, mua m&#235; del libri i gatsh&#235;m. E din&#235; si? K&#235;to punimet e tua i b&#235;j&#235; skrenshot dhe mandej pdf.
Ndaj vazhdoje se mua m&#235; ke nx&#235;n&#235;sin m&#235; t&#235; zellsh&#235;m.
________________
T&#235; gjith&#235; p&#235;r nj&#235;,nj&#235; p&#235;r k&#235;rrkundi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## reni00

Disa kujtime nga monumentet e Firenzes 

E bere me Fotoshop





Lidhur eshte file.psd mund ti vini cfaredo foto qe deshironi....ju mjafton te shkoni te (channels ) dhe te karikoni selektimin FOTO.
Vendosni foton ne pozicionin e duhur invertoni selektimin dhe CANC per ta fshrire...
Se fundi vendosni ndonje objekt dhe ndonje shkrim  :-)

SFERA NE PSD


Reni

----------


## Dani_Tux

qe qitu e keni si me karu material te xhinsave (jeans) ne flash eshte




http://danitux.isolation.cc/jeansc.html

----------


## imprint

shume faleminderit per cdo gje.
Kam nje problem, dua qe ti bashkangnjis nje zezaku koken (fytyren) time. Por si mund tia bej ngjyren e trupit atij zezakut njesoj si njyren e fytyres time?
Per paqartesi mund te me pyesni.
Ju lutem me ndihmoni
imprint

----------


## reni00

> shume faleminderit per cdo gje.
> Kam nje problem, dua qe ti bashkangnjis nje zezaku koken (fytyren) time. Por si mund tia bej ngjyren e trupit atij zezakut njesoj si njyren e fytyres time?
> Per paqartesi mund te me pyesni.
> Ju lutem me ndihmoni
> imprint


Mund ta besh me veglen clone stamp tool ne PSH. ose duhe seleksionuar trupin e personit qe do te ngjyrosesh dhe shtyp nga CTRL + U dhe aty i jep ngjyren e deshiruar dhe duke zgjedhe "colorize" ose tjeter me color filter  duke kalur ne layerin e trupit dhe i ben color filter poshte menus ne paletin layer.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Nje menyre (qe disa nga ju mund ta dine) per ruajtur pikturat tuaja duke zene sa me pak hapesire : pasi te perfundoni pikturen nga menuja FILE zgjidhni SAVE FOR WEB

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

E ka provuar ndonjeri nga ju efektin me emrin "LIQUFY..."
mund ta zgjidhni nga menuja FILTER.Po ta praktikoni efektin e mesiperm me fytyren tuaj do shkriheni se qeshuri.PROVOJENI>

----------


## reni00

> E ka provuar ndonjeri nga ju efektin me emrin "LIQUFY..."
> mund ta zgjidhni nga menuja FILTER.Po ta praktikoni efektin e mesiperm me fytyren tuaj do shkriheni se qeshuri.PROVOJENI>



dhe duke i vene nje layer tjeter siper kemi keto efekte....


reni

----------


## nigji

Ne qoftese ka mundesi na shpjegoni si me siper, etapat qe ndiqen per te perpunuar nje fotografi nga bardh e zi, me ngjyra. Kjo do te ishte ne interese te shume lexuesve te ketij forumi. 
Faleminderit

----------

